# A little indoor shooting "outside"



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Gave JPrice a call yesterday afternoon to see if she wanted to come out and shoot in the yard a while. She said she was in the middle of shooting a 5 spot round in her garage (at 7 yards).

When she arrived she had her target with her and was grinning from ear to ear. :smile: Got a pretty good idea that that target will never be shot again.

Got a couple of emails from her already this morning "complaining" of being "sore" :binkybaby:. Well duh, you shot well over 100 arrows yesterday. 

I decided to try my luck with the 5 spot and shot a 297 with 39x. Dropped 2 of the 3 points on the last 2 ends - guess I was getting tired. So where did this "vast improvement" (for me) come from? As I was trying to offer a few words of "coaching" to JP, I realized that I was not practicing what I was preaching to her and what Jarlicker has preached to all of us - "center everything". I caught myself making the shot with the pin anywhere in the peep. But when I put the pin in the center of the target AND centered in the peep, the Xs starting coming! In fact of the 12 ends, I had 5 with all Xs. 

So thanks Jarlicker for the coaching lesson you posted here over the weekend.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good shootin Lee.. had our first indoor league last night.. a point shy of my PB on night one.. ain't hardly touched my bow since States a couple months ago... Dropped three in the middle stretch, yankin, not tensioning with my back muscles... I know when I do that, cus I drop em out the bottom...  :frusty: :lol:

Think I'm likin this BT stuff...  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good shootin Lee.. had our first indoor league last night.. a point shy of my PB on night one.. ain't hardly touched my bow since States a couple months ago... Dropped three in the middle stretch, yankin, not tensioning with my back muscles... I know when I do that, cus I drop em out the bottom...  :frusty: :lol:
> 
> Think I'm likin this BT stuff...  :wink:




Know what you mean about the yanking! I worked on BT for a little over a month with a thumb release. Caught myself punching it worse than I ever punched my dog turd release. Jarlicker loaned JP a Carter 2 Shot to get her started. I tried it for a while and fell in love with it, so ordered and received one last week. For me, this release seems to have the best of both worlds - I'm currently somewhere in between pulling the trigger and setting it off with BT. I've never had a lot of grip in my hands and the hand held releases were getting very "uncomfortable" after 20-30 shots. I have to think that was one of the primary reasons my scores suffered so badly. 

Once I get fully comfortable with the 2 Shot, I expect a Carter Squeeze Me to be appearing. :teeth:

Will be back at Carolina Thu. evening to shoot some indoors actually indoor. And then during the week of Thanksgiving, wife & I are going to Lancaster, PA for a much needed vacation. Think I'll probably spend a little time at LAS as well. :shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Know what you mean about the yanking! I worked on BT for a little over a month with a thumb release. Caught myself punching it worse than I ever punched my dog turd release. Jarlicker loaned JP a Carter 2 Shot to get her started. I tried it for a while and fell in love with it, so ordered and received one last week. For me, this release seems to have the best of both worlds - I'm currently somewhere in between pulling the trigger and setting it off with BT. I've never had a lot of grip in my hands and the hand held releases were getting very "uncomfortable" after 20-30 shots. I have to think that was one of the primary reasons my scores suffered so badly.
> 
> Once I get fully comfortable with the 2 Shot, I expect a Carter Squeeze Me to be appearing. :teeth:
> 
> Will be back at Carolina Thu. evening to shoot some indoors actually indoor. And then during the week of Thanksgiving, wife & I are going to Lancaster, PA for a much needed vacation. Think I'll probably spend a little time at LAS as well. :shade:


Yea, I went with the Backstrap, same release only backwards.. trigger safety during the draw, relax, release the trigger and tension through... I really like the release, just have to get out of the old habits and focus on only BT... when I do it right, it goes where it's sposed to.. :thumb: I can't cheat this one, except to yank hard enough, that's when I drop out the bottom of the X...  :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good shootin Lee.. had our first indoor league last night.. a point shy of my PB on night one..


We just finished a 6 week league here. Shot my best score on night one. 298 24x. Then I got into a nest of 296's and couldn't get out. Finished the lasy 5 weeks with 296 and anywhere from 11-18 x's. 

Wish Joe had posted that about a month earlier. At least I have something to work on for the next 6 week league starting up in about 2 weeks.:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> We just finished a 6 week league here. Shot my best score on night one. 298 24x. Then I got into a nest of 296's and couldn't get out. Finished the lasy 5 weeks with 296 and anywhere from 11-18 x's.
> 
> Wish Joe had posted that about a month earlier. At least I have something to work on for the next 6 week league starting up in about 2 weeks.:shade:


Oh man.. don't tell me that will be my best for the season! :mg: 

If so, I'm hangin up the bling and hunting thru the end of Jan... :chortle: :chortle: (well, I'll be doing that anyway.. :wink


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh man.. don't tell me that will be my best for the season! :mg:
> 
> If so, I'm hangin up the bling and hunting thru the end of Jan... :chortle: :chortle: (well, I'll be doing that anyway.. :wink


with those X counts I'm thinkin spoon is talking Vegas face. Now Prag was talkin 5 spot, Sticky what face are you on????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> with those X counts I'm thinkin spoon is talking Vegas face. Now Prag was talkin 5 spot, Sticky what face are you on????


About face? :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> About face? :noidea:


I shot at this face a couple weeks ago, but the arrow hasn't got there yet, so can't score it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I shot at this face a couple weeks ago, but the arrow hasn't got there yet, so can't score it.


Which crater... errr.. spot.. do you shoot for? :noidea: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Which crater... errr.. spot.. do you shoot for? :noidea: :chortle:


This one:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> This one:


Now _THAT'S_ my kind of spot.. :thumb: :tongue: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

We had a great time Tuesday! Got my order from Ye Olde this afternoon. I have to say, I sport my new quiver pretty well! I should stand out in a crowd for sure with my new color scheme of yellow, orange, blue and camo!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh man.. don't tell me that will be my best for the season! :mg:
> 
> If so, I'm hangin up the bling and hunting thru the end of Jan... :chortle: :chortle: (well, I'll be doing that anyway.. :wink



Whatever excuse you need, I'll help you out!!




Bees said:


> with those X counts I'm thinkin spoon is talking Vegas face. Now Prag was talkin 5 spot, Sticky what face are you on????



Correct, we shoot the Vegas face.




IGluIt4U said:


> Now _THAT'S_ my kind of spot.. :thumb: :tongue: :chortle: :wink:


Wonder what the X count would be on that "spot".


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Whatever excuse you need, I'll help you out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that depends on who's doin the 'shooting' :noidea: :lol: :zip:


Bees said:


> with those X counts I'm thinkin spoon is talking Vegas face. Now Prag was talkin 5 spot, Sticky what face are you on????


Ya, we shoot 5 spot.. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JPrice said:


> We had a great time Tuesday! Got my order from Ye Olde this afternoon. I have to say, I sport my new quiver pretty well! I should stand out in a crowd for sure with my new color scheme of yellow, orange, blue and camo!


From where.....

Prag you need to teach your girl how to shop


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Alls you need is a nice set of panther pants to fill out your warerobe, Ms. Price.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Alls you need is a nice set of panther pants to fill out your warerobe, Ms. Price.


How come I never see any of Prags spots or Panther pants when I'm down there????? :shade:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Bees come on now. I hope we dont have to get into all those reasons again.
Holy cow!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> How come I never see any of Prags spots or Panther pants when I'm down there????? :shade:


It's NOT me with the Panther pants!!!! I'll leave them to Lil Bow Peep. :angel:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> From where.....
> 
> Prag you need to teach your girl how to shop


Yea, I know - and she had the gall to say she wanted me to bring her 2 things back from our vacation in PA in a couple of weeks - something from LAS and something from Hersey.

The quiver price is what steered to "over there" - guess she hasn't seen the "web specials" link yet on LAS.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Alls you need is a nice set of panther pants to fill out your warerobe, Ms. Price.


yeah, um, no. :thumbs_do 

"When others laugh at your individuality, pity their lack of it!":thumbs_up

“There comes a time when you have to stand up and shout:
This is me damn it! I look the way I look, think the way I think, feel the way I feel, love the way I love! I am a whole complex package. Take me... or leave me. 
When you are strong enough to love yourself 100%, good and bad - you will be amazed at the opportunities that life presents you.”
Stacey Charter quotes:thumbs_up


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I know - and she had the gall to say she wanted me to bring her 2 things back from our vacation in PA in a couple of weeks - something from LAS and something from Hersey.
> 
> The quiver price is what steered to "over there" - guess she hasn't seen the "web specials" link yet on LAS.


yeah yeah I went "there" but which one of you told me not to? hmmm, yep, that is what I thought. I have no predigests except for $$$$$!!

And yepper, I what stuff from LAS and CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee you best becareful of that youngin of yours she knows what she wants and how she feels. That can be a scary tandum to deal with. Good luck with that. LOL.
I really dont know why she needs a quiver, I guess she does not know about us flinging arrows all over the ground when we pull each others arrows. You should just buy her a good rake. They serve double duty you know.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I know - and she had the gall to say she wanted me to bring her 2 things back from our vacation in PA in a couple of weeks - something from LAS and something from Hersey.
> 
> The quiver price is what steered to "over there" - guess she hasn't seen the "web specials" link yet on LAS.


 Just get her a stool instead of a quiver so she is ready to shoot 3d.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

This woman does not need a stool. She been sitting long enough. She is ready to play. We just need to get out of her way.


----------

